# Monster Scenes Pendulum-Prototype Edition now available!



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

It's here! The just-uncovered Monster Scenes "Pendulum-Prototype Edition" has arrived. Molded in a replica acetate tone, this is a lot of only 100 numbered kits, available only at www.MonsterScenes.net (see the link on the site's main page then navigate on to read the full details of this remarkable discovery). Truly a unique find, one that Dr. Deadly never envisioned would be extricated from his dungeon lair.

Hurry - with only 100 available worldwide, they won't last long.

(heh - heh)


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just ordered mine! 

I'm a sucker for this kind of thing. 

Jasen


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

getter_1 said:


> I just ordered mine!
> I'm a sucker for this kind of thing.
> Jasen


 Same here!!!.. Just ordered mine....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just shot my order in just now!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Order away!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm In!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just ordered one!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just ordered one too!!! packaging looks cool!


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

So, I must be dense, is this different in some way from the regular Moebius release?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ordered mine ...along with some chain...
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Dazed said:


> So, I must be dense, is this different in some way from the regular Moebius release?


I'm going to jump in for Dennis on this one. Basically a color variation. Won't be done again in this color. Colors won't keep changing just so more kits can be pumped out, but we had made plans to do some smaller runs here and there similar to the FX Frankenstein.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Tks Frank, had the same question!

Buc


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*When Shot?*

Were these 100 kits shot last year when the regular boxes kits were being produced and then stored-away until now? Or did the factory gear-up for just this 100 kit run?
Neat idea. Maybe I'll build my blue Frankenstein from FX and put it with this Pendulum.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

So the boxed pendulum kit is a working model also?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hot Damn! That was quick! mine just arrived in the mail this afternoon - One day from ordering to my doorstep!!!!!!!

Thanks Dencomm!

BTW, mine is #18 / 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Is Ed Asner your mailman by any chance?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

hedorah59 said:


> Hot Damn! That was quick! mine just arrived in the mail this afternoon - One day from ordering to my doorstep!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Dencomm!
> 
> BTW, mine is #18 / 100 :thumbsup:


Just gotten in my bunch and very very low numbers they are.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys must live across the street from Dencomm....hell I can't get a Pizza delivered that fast...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Got mine yesterday as well. All I can say is...WOW! What a great collectible. Thank you Moebius and Denncom!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Great work, fiends. In just three days you've gobbled up half of the available kits. If you've been waiting on the sidelines to get a kit for yourself, move quickly because the kits certainly are.

Incidentally, Dr. Deadly is keeping a registry of the numbered kits as they make their way to you. This is being logged in his Book of Co-Conspirators, likely to be published on the MonsterScenes.net site along with other such information (like winners of the Golden Pendulum awards from the Mad Model Maker contest). 

Dr. Deadly hopes you agree this is all frightfully good fun. There's still so much more to come. Yesss...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dencomm you guys are the best and thanks for coming out with some special delights for us to grab hold of and the two pendulums that got are 11 and 12:thumbsup:


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I got number 6! And I got it 2 days after ordering it. 

Thanks Dencomm and Moebius. Also, it's really cool to hear that they're keeping a registry of the numbered kits. I've ordered a lot of stuff thru Dencomm. Maybe my loyalty will be rewarded (not that a reward is necessary, mind you).

Thanks guys, for keeping the hobby fun.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool stuff Dennis...This is what makes the Hobby extra FUN !!!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just got mine today too!!!! Super-fast delivery!!!! This is a really great packaging job!
Mine is #24 / 100.
Thanks a lot Dencomm!!!!
Steve


----------



## Barnabas Collin (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine is # 22
I felt like a kid again when I opened package. Very Fast shipping.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I got #14, 15, and 16 last week. Very fast shipping! #16 is already assembled and sitting next to the unpainted, regular Moebius issue that's been waiting for a paint job! I'm a sucker for these variations. Glow kits, chromed, clear shots. I just love these. Thanks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well #26 made it's way to Canada...very Cool indeed:wave:
Mcdee


----------

